# Looking for a goat counselor!



## WHFarms (Sep 3, 2011)

Apparently my doe and buck need counseling.  They have lived in harmony for two months, no problems, playing, head butting, etc.  The doe is 3 years old and the buck is 7 months old.  Last night I heard the doe screaming and the buck making all sorts of growling noises to find the buck chasing full out the doe, who was doing her damndest to get away from him.  He was hitting her under the stomach and in between and under her back legs so hard that I thought he would hurt her or cut her udders and/or stomach.  I put the buck in "time out" stall in the horse barn for the night and let him back in with the doe the next night.  They seem to be better, but I have questions?  What could have started it?  What do I do if it starts again?  Any suggestions would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 3, 2011)

just a 7 month old buck starting to act like a buck. doe just not quite ready to breed, but that will change soon, then in 5 months you will have baby goats. this is one reason bucks are not for everyone


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 3, 2011)

My guess is he is in rut and she is not in heat.  Horny boys get ornery.


----------



## elevan (Sep 3, 2011)

currycomb said:
			
		

> just a 7 month old buck starting to act like a buck. doe just not quite ready to breed, but that will change soon, then in 5 months you will have baby goats. this is one reason bucks are not for everyone


Yup.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 4, 2011)

Just a buck growing up so some degree. But an overly aggressive one would be culled without question from our herd as they only tend to get worse with age. There are good bucks and those that get out of control and do damage in the process and that damage can include people. Through proper selection you can breed aggression down and personally I wish more people would breed for behavioral characteristics as much as they breed for conformation and that pretty goat.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 4, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Just a buck growing up so some degree. But an overly aggressive one would be culled without question from our herd as they only tend to get worse with age. There are good bucks and those that get out of control and do damage in the process and that damage can include people. *Through proper selection you can breed aggression down and personally I wish more people would breed for behavioral characteristics as much as they breed for conformation and that pretty goat.*


X2   IHMO that goes for any animal.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah I had a buck that acted like that as a kid.  I sold him, then borrowed him back for breeding the next year.  He killed a 2 yr old doe.  I don't ever want to see him again.


----------



## WHFarms (Sep 4, 2011)

They were fine again for a few days and then he started again.  I just split them up permanently and will think about perhaps finding another buck to breed to.  He doesn't get aggressive to me; however, he always looks like he has a mowhawk down his back, 24/7, so I don't know if that's a sign of aggressive nature or just the way he is.  They can see each other and feel still "together" but they are unable to get "together".  I'm assuming Cali will show me when she's receptive to be bred.  He had been practicing his technique with no complaint from her but this new twist just showed up in the last few days.  Of course, i can't tell if she's pregnant already, sooooo I'm just going to have to wait I suppose.  Are signs of heat in a goat the same as in horses?  Excessive peeing, generally "loose" attitude and always hanging out at a fence where a buck is ...


----------



## currycomb (Sep 4, 2011)

pretty much. plus they wag their tails alot, definately stay close to the buck


----------



## elevan (Sep 4, 2011)

I have one that stands at the fence and YELLS at the bucks when she's in heat...they can get more vocal at that time.


----------

